# password reset



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi, i've managed to get logged out of the forum and cant get back in on my home pc but i can at work and on my phone!! I've tried my ususal passwords but they dont seem to work, is it possible to get a password reminder sent to me? 

thanks

Raj


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi,

You can send a password reset request here.

Hope this helps!


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

thanks!!


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

i've still not had any response after requesting a reset [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Please check your email now again and let me know .


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

nothing yet mate


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

i've still not had a password reset email guys, can you send it agaian or send to my other email address [email protected]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

What error are you actually getting when trying to log in?

Is it letting you log in and then asking for you to login again?

Or is it actually saying the password is incorrect?


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

i've just tried again so i could tell you the error and it's worked on chrome and my phone (I.E was ok before)
i used the same credentials as before so no idea why it's now working but at least it's ok now!!

thanks!


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay mate, glad its sorted.


----------

